# Lpg Vehicles



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

just wondering if anyone currently owns or has run a vehicle with an lpg conversion? am going to be doing alot more miles for work so am interested in looking at this as an option, in particular the vauxhall factory conversions. what are peoples experiences? i am interested because of lower fuel costs and environmental benefits (less emissions) but wary that higher maintenance costs might offset any savings. i'd be really grateful for any input form forum memebers. thanks dave.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Just for your information the Vauxhall/GM "factory" conversions where actually carried out at Millbrook proving ground (ownd by GM ultimately) under a subcontractor, not that theres anything wrong with that of course, but just wanted you to realise they were converted AFTER leaving the factory line. When I was there testing we used to see many transporters a day going back and forth full of vehicles pre and post conversion.

And to answer your main question although I have not personally driven the GM conversions I would be very suprised if you could tell any difference between LPG and Gasoline (except in the pocket!). Same goes for the Volvo and Ford official conversion/products.

Although I would be a bit more careful of any "after market conversions" on any vehicle.

Best regards David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There are some models where LPG conversions are proving problematic, do your research on conversions on your particular engine, some engine designs aren't up to the extra heat lpg can produce and suffer from premature valve / valve seat faliure and in some cases piston burn out.

some manufacturers have done far more research and testing than others, a sensible approach and a decent amount of research should provide the answers you'll need.

I had one guy last summer who called us out for a non start VW transporter camper conversion, It just would not start on gas and he had no petrol, I put some petrol in it got it started let it warm up switched it over and it ran fine, I chatted to him for a while and he told me he had done 200,000 miles all across europe in the camper, nearly all of it on gas. 2 things struck me, the crudeness of the gas injector, the vw was a carburettor model and the gas supply unit was basically wedged in the throat of the carb! No doubt nodern conversions are a bit more profesional, the other was the size of the gas tank, about as big as a household hot water tank. Not a good idea to convert a fiesta, you'd have no boot!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> There are some models where LPG conversions are proving problematic, do your research on conversions on your particular engine, some engine designs aren't up to the extra heat lpg can produce and suffer from premature valve / valve seat faliure and in some cases piston burn out.
> 
> some manufacturers have done far more research and testing than others, a sensible approach and a decent amount of research should provide the answers you'll need.


Some very good LPG tips I would say


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> the size of the gas tank, about as big as a household hot water tank. Not a good idea to convert a fiesta, you'd have no boot!


too true

Ive a pal in Holland who's run LPG conversions for some years now. He certainly saves money. He finds the engine has slightly less power on the LPG rather than petrol and the loss of bootspace is severe. He has a Renault Scenic and can get just 2 briefcases in his boot.









He's a single fella and so can live with the lack of space, not a great idea for a family car though.

Have you seen square plastic camping gas bottles yet? I wonder if the same sort of construction could be used in car tanks? It could certainly make then more compact.

cheers

Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> Some very good LPG tips I would say


GROAN


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Some very good LPG tips I would say
> ...










.... I thought it would get that response


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Have you seen square plastic camping gas bottles yet? I wonder if the same sort of construction could be used in car tanks? It could certainly make then more compact.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Certainly in the Fords the spare wheel well is utilised with a "doughnut" LPG tank, the spare is replaced with a puncture seal aerosol and the trunk space is left untouched.

Best regards David


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Someone I used to work with had a 4x4 which had been LPG converted, he reckoned there was no difference in driving it & thought it was great - if I recall rightly it was a 4 litre engine.

The LPG tank was between the rear diff & bumper.

He sold it & drove a diesel hatchback.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I had a Nissan Primera SRi 2 litre which had been converted when I bought it .with gas then at 40p/litre it did the equivalent in petrol terms of 70 plus mpg.I had no problems with the performance or with any mechanical failure in 20k miles .

My wife wrote it off and I then boughtan Avensis D4d Cdx .The Toyota ,I would rate a better all round car but I miss that economy and the very sharp handling.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen square plastic camping gas bottles yet? I wonder if the same sort of construction could be used in car tanks? It could certainly make then more compact.
> ...


Cheers for the info David, I will tell Fred (my dutch pal), the Scenics have a big wheel well so maybe its an option for him.

Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> the spare is replaced with a puncture seal aerosol










this really drives me mad







the brigt spark that came up with the no spare wheel idea needs shooting imho. You can be 100% certain the only puncture you'll ever get will be at speed on the motorway, by the time you stop the tyre will be wrecked and it will be a sunday evening with no chance of getting a new tyre fitted!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > the spare is replaced with a puncture seal aerosol
> ...


Well my glass is always half full.......
















I do beleive we are in the process of agreeing a tyre being type approved presently which will be a runflat to negate exactly this kind of situation. Anyway........what else are you going to be doing on a late Sunday night shift Paul?









Best regards David


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

An acquaintance has a Rover 75 with a gas conversion. He says that you get about 10 per cent less miles to the litre but the cost of LPG is half that of diesel. When all the arithmetic is done he is getting fuel consumption in the 58 mpg range - I am really envious as my Rover 75 Diesel is only doing about 35mpg..... He has a doughnut shaped tank in the spare wheel well which meant doing away with the spare, but the spare in the Rover 75 is a space-saver spare anyway. He had ordered a boot mounted spare wheel carrier (just like on the old Rover 2000) from somewhere on the Continent but it hadn't arrived the last time I saw him.

To have a car converted puts a 'thousand pound' shaped hole in your bank account. Perceived wisdom is that LPG works out at broadly half current fuel costs, therefore you need to be currently spending at least 40 quid a week on fuel (say roughly 350-400 miles a week) for the conversion to pay for itself in two years, and if you do a lot more mileage then the proposition becomes much more attractive. I don't do that kind of motoring so I haven't bothered but if I was a high mileage user then I would have a long, hard look at the new bi-fuel Volvos, as I am allergic to Vauxhalls.









Rob


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my firm trialed lpg on some of the vans but we are still running on derv. The biggest problem at the time was the lack of lpg suppliers around the country.


----------

